# Most popular deer mount style??



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Most popular deer mount style = Dead


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, now that I'm done being a smart ass (which I am way good at), I really am partial to full shoulder mounts. I love the way a good taxidermist can accentuate the shoulder and neck muscles of a big mature deer.

One thing that is overlooked when picking a mount is where in the room are you planning on hanging it? If you have a spot in a corner that you want to use and you have the deer turning to his left for example, is that going to have the deer looking at the room or another wall? You want the buck to look good from all angles where you hang it. It's something that usually isn't paid much attention to until guys get their mounts home.

Just keep that in mind.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

semi-sneaks and semi-uprights are the most common in my shop. Do yourself a favor and pick it looking left or right...just don't do a straight. Straights are as lifeless as you can get. Good luck

http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I will be getting my deer mounted in the next few weeks and am wondering how I want him done. This is by far my biggest and best buck and I want him done well and with dignity. All the deer we have now are done on plaques but I think I want mine done without.

Also what are the pros and cons of ears forward and back and which do most folks like better?


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a link to Mckenzie's website where my taxidermist gets his forms, and alot of taxidermist I have seen both localy and online go through Mckenzie as well. 

I was wondering what I wanted to do with my mount on the buck I killed last friday, I chose the one top center on this link..._*64D Series Semi-Sneak Offset Aggressive*_

If you look around on there sight they have pics of almost any form they offer...maybe you will find something you like.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Looking at forms and pictures is a great way to get an idea of what you're looking for. However, nothing beats going to the taxidermist shop and looking at his/her work first hand. Do your homework.

My taxidermist does absolutely awesome deer mounts and is spectacular with turkeys also. With that said, I wouldn't let him mount a fish for me if he would do it for free. It's nothing personal. His fish just lack the realistic look that I am looking for.

It's all preference and you owe it to yourself to get the best quality mount for your trophy. Go to a Deer and Turkey Expo and study the mounts sometime. You can really tell real quality work from some of the poor taxidermy that comes through those doors.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I think semi-upright is most common IMO, but if I had a couple already I'd probably start mixing it up a bit


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I could show you a ton of examples of bad taxidermy that would upset me beyond belief if it were one of my trophies.

Choosing a taxidermist to me is exactly like choosing optics. You usually get what you pay for.

Here is an over the top example of a great mount. I understand that most of us couldn't afford this, but this is taxidermy at its finest. Not only is it a custom mount, the body positioning and little details really bring this mount to life.

Good luck in whatever you choose. With a good taxidermist, your options are endless.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I just took my 1st to the taxi and chose the right turn fighting pose, I think it may be called. My father-in-law did this and it looked awesome. The taxi actually recommended the semi-sneak turning, as bucks this time of year have the swollen neck and it shows that off better. But, he had a ton of mounts on the wall and some that were done waiting for the customer to pick up and it was like they were ALL semi-sneaks. I also chose this pose kinda based on the location I had chosen, only to get home and have the wife veto that location


----------



## Sasquatch727 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a couple in semi sneaks and one in full sneak. The full sneak looks really good if you have a semi to each direction and put the full in the middle. Two of mine have the ears back and it gives the mount a more aggressive look. IMO it looks better....Oh, and the mounts do look alot better without the plaques!


----------



## TaxidermistWife (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband owns Sevenswest Taxidermy in Overbrook, Kansas and he prefers the semi-sneak over anything else. It looks more natural. NEVER have your mount looking straight. It needs to have a slight turn. Having the ears back is the relaxed look and it actually makes the rack look bigger. Hope this helps.


----------



## minigird14 (Jul 18, 2008)

how much did that score


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Check McKenzie Taxidermy online and you will see a great assortment of poses. Some just fit a certain deer better and some show off some rack characteristics better than others. I dont believe in a cookie cutter approach every deer is different. Some times picking a pose that mimics what the deer was doing at the shot can bring back that rush for you. A prime example is a deer that charged me I call him Visa I mounted him sneak with ears back just as he was before the charge. :darkbeer:


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

IndianaArcherLC said:


> Is the semi-sneak look the most common deer mount? I was looking at the semi sneak and head turned slightly to the left. Didn't know how many went with the straight ahead look or if head turns were most common.


I cant stand the upright/straight ahead forms. My favorite is the semi sneak/heads up form. This mount is about 6-7 years old and the 1st year they came out with the form.














.


----------

